# GPU HDMI - LG C9 HDMI ARC - AVR



## Flipfuchs (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi, i think this question or similar have been here before, but i dont wont to mess things up.

is there a simply way, to get DDL DTSI or Atmos through the HDMI from the GPU to the TV and per ARC to AVR ?

i know ARC cant pass uncompressed Surround Sound.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 10, 2021)

The LG C9 seem to have eARC, which does support uncompressed Surround Sound.
Check your receiver for eARC support.
If it doesn't have it, you will need APO Driver to add DDL on HDMI out.


----------



## Flipfuchs (Oct 10, 2021)

Thank You very much !

AVR is a Denon x3300 unfortunaly no eARC on this one ...

so the APO Driver ist all i need then? i just googled APO Driver, iam a bit confused, what should i exacly download and execute?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2021)

Discussion thread:Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
Homepage with download links: PureSoftApps: APO Driver

Basically you will need to install APO Driver, select the below one (The one I have selected)


Spoiler: Big image









then open FX Configurator, select your HDMI endpoint then apply using Product Config Tool the proper software for enabling encoding.


Spoiler: Big image








Finally you go to the sound control panel and change the format support to HDMI (In your case it will be only "Dolby Digital")


Spoiler: Big image


----------



## freeagent (Oct 11, 2021)

For me the only way I can hear and see my computer is if I turn my amp on. For music and daily driving I set two channel audio in the audio control panel. For multichannel I go back in and set to my multichannel preference in the same control panel.  That way the bass is where it should be, and same with all other sounds..

I am feeding my amp through HDMI via my GPU. I am only running 5.1.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> For me the only way I can hear and see my computer is if I turn my amp on. For music and daily driving I set two channel audio in the audio control panel. For multichannel I go back in and set to my multichannel preference in the same control panel.  That way the bass is where it should be, and same with all other sounds..
> 
> I am feeding my amp through HDMI via my GPU. I am only running 5.1.


Are you using ARC?
ARC has no support for uncompressed multichannel audio, and requires DDL for that.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 11, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> Are you using ARC?
> ARC has no support for uncompressed multichannel audio, and requires DDL for that.


Are you sure? I get True HD and DTS MA lit up on content that has it. Not for everything of course..


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Are you sure? I get True HD and DTS MA lit up on content that has it. Not for everything of course..


You might be using eARC, or you are using passthrough (PC>receiver>TV).
OP has a PC>TV>Receiver.


----------



## Flipfuchs (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow! Thank You for your Help! Exacly what i was looking for!
Did i have just to Install the Dolby D1S component, or the others marked as Well?


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2021)

Flipfuchs said:


> Wow! Thank You for your Help! Exacly what i was looking for!
> Did i have just to Install the Dolby D1S component, or the others marked as Well?


Only Dolby DS1.


----------



## Flipfuchs (Oct 11, 2021)

Allright! Dolby is Up and running! Thank You very very much!


----------



## freeagent (Oct 11, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> You might be using eARC, or you are using passthrough (PC>receiver>TV).
> OP has a PC>TV>Receiver.


Yes I have mine PC>AVR>TV because my tv does not do multi channel


----------



## Flipfuchs (Oct 11, 2021)

Thats the best quality you can get.
I cant go this way, cause my AVR ist Just HDMI 2.0


----------



## freeagent (Oct 11, 2021)

Mine is from 2011 I think


----------



## MainSource (Oct 11, 2021)

I have my pc hooked up to a denon x4200h which has no earc but using a 2nd hdmi out from my gpu, which has 3 hdmis and 1 dp , it sends fully compressed dolby atmos to my avr which the avr uncompresses, which is why you see atmos on the avr screen. I have a 7.2.2 with 2 inceiling speakers and 2 subs obviously , and it sounds freaking glorious, even gamesz which dont support atmos get the overhead sound because of dts neural x


----------

